# HDMI audio extractor



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I currently have a HTPC connected to my AVR via HDMI and also a two channel analog cable. I need the two channel analog cable because my AVR will only use audio sources for the second zone. I have the HTPC OS (Win 10) setup to output to both the analog audio and the HDMI. However when Microsoft pushes through an update sometimes the audio settings get changed. I would like to know if there is a device which will extract the audio from a HDMI signal?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sure. Google "HDMI Audio Extractor" and you will see many options.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have an HDMI converter, similar to the first one you've posted and have yet to have it work properly with anything I've plugged into Nox Vidmate VLC it.


----------

